# Ruastins Fursona



## Ruastin (Dec 15, 2012)

Name: Ruastin
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Arctic Wolf
Height: 1.9 Meters
Weight: 152 Lbs


Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White, Blue hair and stripe to tail tip
- Markings: Small scar on chest from a knife blade
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Collar with a Heart
Behavior and Personality: Ruastin is a calm Social wolf who enjoys long parties with other wolves (lots of energy drinks and wild things). When not at a party He tries to find small jobs to help pay off his debt from both his party life and his old life
Skills: Dancing, Music and Gaming
Weaknesses: Hot weather, Small rooms, Fighting


Likes: Long nights with lots of others, mainly parties
Dislikes: Being alone


History: 
-BEING REDONE-


Clothing/Personal Style:  (Party) Shirtless, jeans, white Sneakers and a Collar with a heart on it (Public) Red Short sleeve tee, Blue Jeans, And white sneakers
Picture: (Same as Avatar)


Goal: Live a long life, find a partner, lose his old life
Profession: None (as of yet)
Personal quote: "Live life to its fullest, for you one are here once"
Theme song: [video=youtube;lnVdkVNrtGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnVdkVNrtGs[/video]
Birthdate: 5-25-1994
Star sign: Gemeni


Favorite food: Hamburgers, Sushi
Favorite drink: Mountain dew, Monster, Gin Martini
Favorite location: Big Cities mainly night clubs
Favorite weather: Slightly warm (60's) nor more than 85
Favorite color: Blue


Least liked food: Fish and vegetables
Least liked drink: Wiskey, Cola
Least liked location: Small towns
Least liked weather: Hot hot weather


Favorite person: All of his party friends
Least liked person: 
Friends: Those who like to have fun
Relations: None yet
Enemies: Plenty... Mainly those he ows money to
Significant other: Private
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 15, 2012)

It doesn't sound like you even tried to make him interesting.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 15, 2012)

It is a Work in progress i only had about 10 minutes to work this morning before I had to go I will add more as I get more time
Added a little more but i must go if I think of more I will add it in OP


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 19, 2012)

Got a picture now  Self drawn so it doesn't look that great


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 19, 2012)

Needs moar murr


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 20, 2012)

Right now, he sounds like a loud gay guy. Not audibly loud, but just tastelessly intrusive. If his gimmick is partying, then you have to amplify that aspect of him. Think of characters who are famous for partying, like Disco Stu or Andrew WK.

It's going to be hard to make a sympathetic character out of a raver without making him comical. You should think of ways to goof him up to make him more lovable.

Also, you can have a blue color scheme without making his hair and fur blue. I would suggest some blue accessories to associate him with that color instead of making him look like a gay anime character.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 20, 2012)

Work on it everyday  and I feel that I get better at it every day and that I go into more detail
and as always thanks for your input it just makes me want to make it better

Of course Say this and not drawing like this before makes it a lot more difficult than I first thought


Will also post updates with it as well... If you care... lol

so to start 
UPDATE: Hair on top is gone going for a more... spiky hair style like I used to have
Scar on chest is going to be redone as well
UPDATE: ... Its slowly turning into me I may as well change the back story to mine because this is my personality
UPDATE: Final changes done for today... god the hairs reminds me of when I went to my first rave..



Have any thoughts? post them I can always use the help!


----------



## castiel darkangel (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't agree, i think your fursona is pretty cool


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is the commissioned photo (Reminds me of my first rave sooo much)
Hair looks like mine back then
height looks about hte same and weight is also perfect
I love this photo!


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

Woah  Lovely commission personally, I've never been to a rave (I'm only 16 you know!) so, it doesn't evoke much emotion in me... :/ Nevertheless, I love how much detail has been put into it  Good choice in artist  I aspire to be even better than that someday soon... ^á´¥^


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 27, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Woah  Lovely commission personally, I've never been to a rave (I'm only 16 you know!) so, it doesn't evoke much emotion in me... :/ Nevertheless, I love how much detail has been put into it  Good choice in artist  I aspire to be even better than that someday soon... ^á´¥^


Thank you! I am glad I made this choice in artist as well!


----------



## Grunnolf (Dec 27, 2012)

loving the fursona ... mine doesnt have a pic atm been trying to get a cheap comission heh ... sux being broke -.- but! nonethe less loving the fursona


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2012)

-claps excitedly- Ohhhh yay another arctic wolf ^_^ Merf -huggles- I like your very detailed description, which reminds me that I need to do that same.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 27, 2012)

I still need to change the history to match mine...

but i'm lazy


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 28, 2012)

I love those colours. <3


----------



## Ruastin (Jan 17, 2013)

Like to add my new ref sheet to this


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks awesome man!


----------

